# making cake without a beater



## demetriuswoods (Feb 18, 2005)

im trying to bake a cake without a beater. it's tough... the cake comes out okay, but the frosting is super hard to make. i've got a recipe that tells me to add sugar, eggwhites, flavorings, and boiling water, then beat them all together for 4-5 minutes. i dont have a beater and have tried this in my blender... it doesnt work out at all. if anyone has any suggestions, please help!
-dw
-life's short play naked


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Try suspending the frosting ingredients in a metal bowl [shallow preferably] over gently simmering water, then use a balloon whisk to whip. The heat will warm the egg, making it easier to dissolve the sugar - then it is muscle-power to produce the finished product.


----------

